
President Seeks Whistle-Blower’s Identity - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/30/us/politics/trump-schiff-treason.html
======
jessaustin
Chelsea Manning is a whistleblower. Edward Snowden is a whistleblower. John
Kiriakou is a whistleblower. Some CIA reptile who hung out at the White House
for a few months and is now deeply disturbed by Trump is not a whistleblower.
Lots of people are deeply disturbed by Trump.

If she actually were blowing a whistle, it would be about one or more of the
evil deeds perpetrated by CIA, where she actually works. In that case, of
course, she could look forward to years of prosecutions and imprisonment, just
like other actual whistleblowers. In that case her lawyer wouldn't be near as
certain of this bullshit: "The law and policy supports protection of the
identity of the whistle-blower from disclosure and from retaliation. No
exceptions exist for any individual."

